# Neue Top-level-domain



## dave_ (21. September 2002)

nach .info und .biz wird nun präsentiert: .frau  

ist ja wohl zu krass oder?
wenn ich mir nur vorställe... http://www.betti****mmermann.frau omg!

http://www.fraude.de !

ich packs ja nicht... total bekloppt.


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. September 2002)

dann kommt wohl bald auch, .mann .hund .katze .fisch,
was ein quatsch isst das bitte, ich will gleichberechtigung


----------



## Moartel (2. Oktober 2002)

Ich will .dau, .lma und .wayne  
Langsam ists ein wenig lächerlich was da abläuft, bald braucht kann man sich die Domain einer Page nicht mehr merken weil man von den ganzen Endungen nur noch verwirrt ist.


----------



## braindad (5. Oktober 2002)

jau, .dau ist guuuut!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. Oktober 2002)

DAU als Top-Level Domain *lol*

Superkrass - hoffentlich (WARUM?) wird das (NICHT ENDLICH)eingeführt , am besten statt überflüssiger Endungen wie .frau u.s.w.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (7. Oktober 2002)

Also das ist doch ne Witzseite??

Auf der offiziellen Seite steht nämlich nichts davon.


----------



## dave_ (7. Oktober 2002)

rofl terrance was ist denn mit deinen stimmen los?

ist das nur bei mir so?

//edit: :> schon kapiert


----------



## Bomber (7. Oktober 2002)

dave: gifgifgif


----------

